# :: ECS Tuning :: Q7 Test Vehicle Needed (requirements inside)



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We are currently looking for a Q7 owner to test our Ziza LED City Lights. We are offering a free set ($49.95 value) to any customer in the lower 48 that meets the following criteria:
must be able to provide high res / clear photos
ability to turn on just the city lights (Euroswitch and DRL's coded off)
The way this process would work is the customer would order the lights at the retail value. Once we receive quality installed photos to use for the website, a full refund would be given.
If anyone is interested, please either post in this thread or send us a PM so we can confirm we have a test customer and update this post.
More information on the product for the Mk5 platform can be seen below:

*Click HERE to place your order or for more information.*
*ZiZa MK5 High Intesity LED City Light Conversion Kit - $49.95*


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Q7 Test Vehicle Needed (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hello ECS Tuning,
I have these installed on my 08 R32 (city lights + side markers). I like them and might be interested in your offer.
I was looking at my Q7's headlights last night and was wondering which lens these would be installed in. The headlight cluster or the lower horizontal lens with the blinker bulb? When the headlights are on, unlike the R32, the city lights on the Q7 are not on. Am I missing something?








I have someone who is going to VAG-com my R32 to turn of the DRL's. I think the Q7 already has a "euroswitch"....fog's, etc. 
Please explain.








Thanks, E http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM Sent!


----------



## USPsleeperwagon (Nov 30, 2008)

Q7 near Norton for the ziza LED city lights! I am a customer and saw your Q7 test request. If you need a local car I can bring it in. Let me know. Scott Farley 330-554-4855, [email protected]


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (USPsleeperwagon)*

I'm confused...








I've looked and looked and looked again.....where do you install these LED's? The only place I can think of is in lieu of the amber side marker/running light bulbs. Unlike the Golf MkV, there is no visible "city light" running on the Q7. Not in the headlight cluster nor in the turn signal lens. 
I have an extra set on my work bench, waiting to get installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need help!







Please.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ETKA shows there should be a 5w wedge bulb in the lower portion of the front bumper, but unfortunately that's all we have to go off of. It's possible these will not work on the Q7 as a city light / driving light, but they should work in the side marker / running lights as well.


----------

